# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] ✅ Buying FFXIV GIL All Server [InstantPayment] PayPal✔ Skrill✔ WMZ✔ Crypto✔ & More ✅

## JohnMarket

_What the reason selling FFXIV GIL to me?_
1. _100% Feedback_ dont worry about scam its not gonna happen in here.
2. _Instant Payment_ (when the Trade is done, i will send the payment as fast as possible)
3. Full payment _I Cover All Fees_
*Skrill >* 0% fee For You.
WebMoney *(WMZ)** >* 0% fee For You.
_Payoneer_* >* 0% fee For You.
_Bitcoin / Ethereum and Others Crypto_* >* Always Ready All the Time.
_PayPal_* >* _"Send as Goods or Services (u cover the fee)" if the Total amount Worth less than 100$_
_if the Total amount Worth more than 100$_ i Will cover The fee Send as Gift/F&F _(This Threshold can be Negotiated)_
4. *Alot Other Payment method EXAMPLE:* Steam_ Wallet Codes Battle.net Gift Card KARMA COIN World of Warcraft Game Time Code GooglePlayGiftCard LOL Riot Points Card iTunes Gift Card_ *paysafe*card XBOX LIVE_ Gift Card PSN Card and Many more Gift Cards, Game Cards, Game Code & CD Keys payment._
5. _Can do partial trade_ if u worried getting scam or bad thing, we can do as minimum possible _(example worth 5$ only no problem)_
6. _No MAXIMUM Buyout amount_ Always can take all of your stock "Always need"
7. *Instant buy* _(i can take anytime u want to sell 24/7)_

_do not like the price? or still not High enough? ask for negotiation sometimes i can go up little bit depend on the Situations_

______________________________________ "Contact Info" ______________________________________
*DISCORD:* _JohnMarket#9999_
DISCORD Unique ID: 1055135587457323038

*CLICK Here TO ADD Skype>>> Join conversation*
*Skype Display Name:* _JohnMarket Gondrong_
Skype Name: live:mrgondrong789

*WhatsApp:* *+6282298988988*
*Telegram: +6282298988988*


_Carefull alot imposter trying to copy my Skype and Discord name Make sure You Copy-Paste correct Detail to ADD me_
_NOTE: I never ADD Someone first, if that happen that's definitely a imposter_

_How do we trade?_
_1. NOTE: (if you want to make 100% sure that you contacting with me please let me know on forum chat first or just check detail on the image above)_
_2. tell me on Skype/Discord how many STOCK you have > what Payment method you want > Calculating > Trade_
_3. after TRADE DONE i will send the payment as fast as possible normaly less than 5 minute (DONE)_


_need another services? like swap currency/item between game to another game? selling other game stuff? exchange digital currency? import-export? anything just Contact me i got alot information and connection probably we can do some great business_

----------


## srgon

smooth and good price i will sell to him again 100%

----------


## BennySama

While it was 2 weeks ago, I wanted to give some feedback about our recent trade. The trade went smooth and fast, although I would recommend to create an own small Free Company for people who are trading higher amounts much safely.

----------


## m0rf0

Great transaction, smooth, fast and zero issues. Will definitely sell to John Market again!

----------


## JohnMarket

> Great transaction, smooth, fast and zero issues. Will definitely sell to John Market again!


hehee thankyou Sir please let me know if got some more GIL  :Thumbsup:

----------


## UK_Trusted_Trader

Excellent service. Sold a significant amount of FFXIV Gil and payment was immediate. 100% will use this service again!

----------

